# cannot install 8.0 rc2 in mobo P5QL-EM



## cuongvt (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, I am trying to install FreeBSD 8.0 rc2 on mobo ASUS P5QL-EM, but under the boot of the install dvd I get this


```
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
```

and then 120, 180 etc.

Anyone know whats wrong?
thanks


----------



## hedwards (Nov 16, 2009)

This looks kind of familiar to me. I seem to remember having issues of this nature at some point in the past.

If you look up the man (4) xpt, you'll notice that it is the CAM transport layer. Which is related to SCSI or things which are run under ATAPI-CAM as well.

If I'm not mistaken, there's a few possibilities, but the most likely one would be something funky with the ACPI implementation on that board. With a bit of googling, I did find a reference to the problem.http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/freebsd-current/2008/9/17/3324104

I'd recommend just disabling ACPI and waiting for a fix, it looks like the problem is already known about and somebody is probably already looking into it.


----------



## cuongvt (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks for the reply


----------



## cuongvt (Nov 16, 2009)

One more question:
I followed the link you gave and it said:
"'hw.pci.mcfg=0' helped to resolve the freeze on
ooting."
This means I must choose booting freebsd with comand prompt then input 
hw.pci.mcfg=0 to it in order to boot up properly?
Sorry for my bad english
regards


----------



## grocha (Nov 16, 2009)

I had the same problem with ASUS M4A785G HTPC. My solution was to disable firewire in BIOS.


----------



## hedwards (Nov 16, 2009)

cuongvt said:
			
		

> One more question:
> I followed the link you gave and it said:
> "'hw.pci.mcfg=0' helped to resolve the freeze on
> ooting."
> ...


Right, typically you'd boot like that and then you'd put that information into the /boot/loader.conf file so that you can skip that step on further boots. You can always override it if need be, but it can always be overridden at boot time.


----------



## cuongvt (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry I'm little stupid: I wanted to ask what is the exact name of the boot option so that when I select this boot option, this boot option will let me input hw.pci.mcfg=0?
Is this "boot into single user mode" or what?
thanks


----------



## tingo (Nov 20, 2009)

No it is "command line", "command prompt" or something similar. Menu choice number six, IIRC.
once there you use `# set hw.pcu.mcfg=0` (or whatever setting you would need to change)


----------

